# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  Leachie won't stop making cricket noises!!!

## icygirl

Well in the last few days, our lovely juvenile Leachie has suddenly figured out how to chirp like a cricket... LOUDLY... and nonstop all night long!! At first I thought it actually was a cricket, but we haven't had crickets in the house for ages (we feed CGD only) and we're sure now that it's her... Any other leachie (or gecko) owners heard this? I've heard her make frog noises before, but never anything like this!! WOW....


...we actually had to move her enclosure outside the bedroom last night!! She is way louder than any cricket I've ever heard  :Sad:  I hope she'll just get over it already!

----------


## mainbutter

lol that's pretty funny.  My cresties only really make noises for social purposes, mostly breeding.

Could you record any of that and post it on youtube? I'd love to hear it!

----------


## mlededee

I believe that leachies are the most vocal of all geckos. They can make all sorts of different vocalizations in varying volumes and can be quite loud. I have a pair of leachies and the male is pretty quiet but the female makes all kinds of noises from barking, chirping, and clicking to other interesting calls. If she is out and about and I move a hand too close to her cage while feeding or cleaning the cages around hers she barks at me and sometimes scares me to death when she lets out a loud one. One time she was making a weird whiny kind of noise and my husband thought one of the cats was stuck somewhere. Gotta love it, but I will say that leachies may not be best kept in any room where you sleep.  :Razz:

----------


## olstyn

> lol that's pretty funny.  My cresties only really make noises for social purposes, mostly breeding.
> 
> Could you record any of that and post it on youtube? I'd love to hear it!


Hm, does it count as "social purposes" when my crested makes noises when she's annoyed at me?  (Generally because I gently push her out of the way so that I can do some task or other in her cage.)  Usually it's a fairly loud chirping noise; the best description I can give is that it sounds like a parrot imitating a small dog barking, if that makes any sense.  Cresties are so comical sometimes.   :Smile:

----------


## Darkice

At one point i had 17 adult Leachies living in my basement. They would talk back and forth between cages and their voices would transmit through the walls and through the air vents. You could hear them loud and clear in my bedroom which freaked my wife out. I love the sounds they make.

----------

